# G-Techniq wheel stuff



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

bit of advice peeps.

Had my wheels refurbed last year, they have a polished lip on them.

A the time i cleaned them with alchohol and then applied G-techniq wheel sealant stuff.

That was a year ago. i have washed them perhaps 3 times.

So, how do I apply more protection. I will do whatever it takes to avoid oxidisation.

Speak to me

Mook


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

I use Ceramishield on my wheels, you basically paint it on and it forms a layer basically of lacquer so to speak which I apply every few months if required.

Ceramishield - Finishing Touch Valeting

Lot of the M3 lot use them on polished wheels to stop any oxidation.

No idea if any better products but that'll be applied to my COR Wheels when they arrive all over prior to going onto the car.

Then afterwards I regularly use Collinite 845 insulator wax. I prefer it over the Collinite 476 plus it comes in bottle so easier to apply over the 476 which is a wax pot. No brake dust can then stick to the wheel and I can finger wipe them clean with ease.


----------

